# Issues with Shifting - Delayed shifting



## mkeagen (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm having an issue with the shifting in my 2011 Chevy Cruze LT. When I press the gas in, the car seems to get "stuck" in the lower gear and has a delay in shifting to a higher gear. It happens a lot. Does this happen to anyone else? This morning, I was in the middle of an intersection when it delayed in shifting and left me sitting me the middle of the intersection for almost 5 seconds, even though I was pressing the gas. 

It is starting to worry me a bit. Anyone know what the issue is or what I can do to get it fixed? I've only had the car for 4 months.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Is it a auto or manual?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Must be an automatic. Any delays in a manual are the driver's fault.

mkeagen - have you had the ECU flash for the 2011 automatic transmission Cruzen?


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

mkeagen said:


> I'm having an issue with the shifting in my 2011 Chevy Cruze LT. When I press the gas in, the car seems to get "stuck" in the lower gear and has a delay in shifting to a higher gear. It happens a lot. Does this happen to anyone else? This morning, I was in the middle of an intersection when it delayed in shifting and left me sitting me the middle of the intersection for almost 5 seconds, even though I was pressing the gas.
> 
> It is starting to worry me a bit. Anyone know what the issue is or what I can do to get it fixed? I've only had the car for 4 months.



Sounds like what my car does many times. Bring it to the dealer and tell them to hook it up to the computer and look for error codes! My 2011 LTZ is at the dealer now since yesterday. They are replacing the TCM-transmission control module and God only knows what else because supposedly I'm not getting the car back until tomorrow! Something tells me they found something more than a defective TCM! Of course they don't even bother to call with ANY updates. The guy from GM called me, not the dealer! That's how I know I won't be getting the car until tomorrow. You can read many of my posts here-

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-e...sh-updates-available-since-8-31-2011-a-4.html


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> Sounds like what my car does many times. Bring it to the dealer and tell them to hook it up to the computer and look for error codes! My 2011 LTZ is at the dealer now since yesterday. They are replacing the TCM-transmission control module and God only knows what else because supposedly I'm not getting the car back until tomorrow! Something tells me they found something more than a defective TCM! Of course they don't even bother to call with ANY updates. The guy from GM called me, not the dealer! That's how I know I won't be getting the car until tomorrow. You can read many of my posts here-
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-e...sh-updates-available-since-8-31-2011-a-4.html


Yeah, let us know how that finally ends up. You've been trying to get the TCM problem (if that's the true culprit) fixed forever it seems like! Good luck!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Yeah, let us know how that finally ends up. You've been trying to get the TCM problem (if that's the true culprit) fixed forever it seems like! Good luck!


You're RIGHT! It has been forever! I found posts on here from LAST APRIL 2011 complaining about the shifting! That was two months after I got the car! Click here for the latest:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-e...lash-updates-available-since-8-31-2011-a.html


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

mkeagen said:


> I'm having an issue with the shifting in my 2011 Chevy Cruze LT. When I press the gas in, the car seems to get "stuck" in the lower gear and has a delay in shifting to a higher gear. It happens a lot. Does this happen to anyone else? This morning, I was in the middle of an intersection when it delayed in shifting and left me sitting me the middle of the intersection for almost 5 seconds, even though I was pressing the gas.
> 
> It is starting to worry me a bit. Anyone know what the issue is or what I can do to get it fixed? I've only had the car for 4 months.


mkeagen,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your Cruze. Have you had your dealer look into this for you? I would suggest that you have your dealer look into this for you because they are in the best position to get this diagnosed for you. Please keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. I would also like to take this time to welcome you to the forum! I am always here and happy to help you in any way that I can so please feel free to contact me at anytime with any questions, comments or concerns that you may have. I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

